# Can You Help Me With A Vostok



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

hello there, its my first post in the russian section. mainly because ive never had one and know little about them. ive been reading about them in the forum and they have really caught my interest.

anyway, i took a punt on the bay and bought the watch pictured( sorry about the rubbish pics)

at the bottom it has the 3AKA3 MOCCCP mark. it works wells, date changes ok, bezel and face not bad, some lume has fallen of the minute hand.

the back reads cccp, bostock 971077

any help or backgrounf would be much appreaciated ie is this legit or a franken??

thanks Andrew


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

i think ive found some info, the watch looks legit. am i allowed to post a link?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's as legitimate as any Boctok can be, remembering that there are very. very many variations of every Vostok ever made. All the dials, hands, backs and cases are usually interchangeable, and under the old regime, it was perhaps more important to produce x number of watches in any one week than to have them all to the original spec. It's not unknopwn for batches of watches to be finished with whatever parts were at hand should they run out of - -say bezels - - of a particular type, and use whatever was available.

This doesn't only apply to Vostok, many Russian and Chinasian watches have this happen, Slava/Cjiaba, Raketa and more. This doesn't detract from their charm and collectability, and Frankenwatches exist in many forms, these are NOT usually intended to deceive you into believing they are anything they are not.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

mel said:


> It's as legitimate as any Boctok can be, remembering that there are very. very many variations of every Vostok ever made. All the dials, hands, backs and cases are usually interchangeable, and under the old regime, it was perhaps more important to produce x number of watches in any one week than to have them all to the original spec. It's not unknopwn for batches of watches to be finished with whatever parts were at hand should they run out of - -say bezels - - of a particular type, and use whatever was available.
> 
> This doesn't only apply to Vostok, many Russian and Chinasian watches have this happen, Slava/Cjiaba, Raketa and more. This doesn't detract from their charm and collectability, and Frankenwatches exist in many forms, these are NOT usually intended to deceive you into believing they are anything they are not.


interesting mel, what do you think of this one? the link i found has a list of pics showing various models, it says this one is hard to find and sought after.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ = Komandirskie

Ð'ocÑ‚ok = East

ÐšÐÐœÐÐ¯ = Stone

Ð-Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð· ÐœÐž Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð = by order of Ministry of Defence of USSR

This is mine:










Later,

William


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ = Komandirskie
> 
> Ð'ocÑ‚ok = East
> 
> ...


Thanks William for the meaanings. i see what mels saying now. these are the same model , but have different bezels. thanks for you time.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I forgot the back.

Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð = Made in USSR

Ð'ÐžÐ"ÐžÐÐ•ÐŸÐ ÐžÐÐ˜Ð¦ÐÐ•ÐœÐ«Ð• = Waterproof/resistant

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s mine...

*Boctok ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ, ÐºÐ°Ð». 2414A ÐšÐÐœÐÐ¯ `Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð `*










plus it`s white dialed brother...










You`ll note the slightly different bezel design on each watch which as Mel mentioned is perfectly normal :wink2:

Great watches which imo look their best when wearing one of Roy`s Nylon Heavy Duty Straps a bargain at Â£4.95 :rltb:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great watches which imo look their best when wearing one of Roy`s Nylon Heavy Duty Straps a bargain at Â£4.95 :rltb:


+1! There's no better strap for an Amphibia!


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the info and pictures. i like the straps, will give them a go.


----------

